# 24" storm drain



## service guy (Jun 26, 2008)

I video-inspected a 24" clay storm drain today. The manhole somehow got stuck and the broken storm drain was clogged with a few thousand pounds of rock and sediment, the recent heavy rain caused the entire abandoned parking deck to buckle like a earthquake hit it! _(Sorry, I didn't have a camera on me, no pics, I need to start carrying one with me everywhere!)_ At one point, the 3" pvc pipe I was using as a guide slid into the manhole and down the drain. I decided to climb in and grab it.:no: I have never been INSIDE a drain before and I likely won't ever do it again! It was scary as all hell, even though I was only inside the drain for a few seconds! Claustrophobics need not apply!

I know it was risky and dumb to retrieve the pipe, but it was a fun adventure!


----------



## ILPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

Service Guy,

When you go down in somewhere like that use a fan to blow air down there. Sometimes there isn't very much oxygen in places like that. 

Maybe you did. 

I use a power cat fan with a piece of flex duct taped to it.


----------



## service guy (Jun 26, 2008)

ILPlumber said:


> Service Guy,
> 
> When you go down in somewhere like that use a fan to blow air down there. Sometimes there isn't very much oxygen in places like that.
> 
> ...


I only went in about ten feet. It was risky and stupid, but there was plenty of oxygen, it had been open to fresh air for days. I wouldn't have done it at all if it was a sewer drain.


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

ILPlumber said:


> Service Guy,
> 
> When you go down in somewhere like that use a fan to blow air down there. Sometimes there isn't very much oxygen in places like that.
> 
> ...


No kidding and very good point. Hey remember my sewer ditch and everyone was complaining at me of how dangerous those deep ditch's can be. Well lastnight I located a 2" water main leak. I went back today and repaired it .....I had to improvise with my shoring but it worked out well. Here take a look:laughing:


----------



## service guy (Jun 26, 2008)

Is that a cardboard box you are using for shoring? Better than nothing I guess. I can't say anything though after what I pulled today.


----------



## UnclogNH (Mar 28, 2009)

No risk is ever worth your life.
I'm glad you did not get hurt or worse.


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

service guy said:


> Is that a cardboard box you are using for shoring? Better than nothing I guess. I can't say anything though after what I pulled today.


 Heres a better shot of the Osha certified shoring. We should both go to Hollywood and become "stunt plumbers":laughing: I've done some stuff I'd never do today.....and people still call me crazy:blink:


----------



## service guy (Jun 26, 2008)

:laughing:
That picture has "dangerous hack idiot" written all over it.:no: But after climbing down a 24" storm drain today, I can't exactly call myself OSHA safety plumber of the month.:blush:


----------



## DUNBAR PLUMBING (Sep 11, 2008)

Confined Air Space


Tomorrow I have to fulfill the last 3 credit hours of my backflow license, by spending time at the local water treatment plant. Damn this is gonna be interesting as I'm not their best friend when it comes to omissions in "what's in the water dude!"


Apparatus


----------



## leak1 (Mar 25, 2009)

is there a water heater in that box tm ???:blink::blink::blink:


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

leak1 said:


> is there a water heater in that box tm ???:blink::blink::blink:


 I finished digging the hole lastnight at around 10:30 pm. I had the box on my van so I put the box in the hole and flagged the area off. Its on a steep incline and the ground is very very soft due to the leak. I wasn't using it for shoring...just to fill the hole. Repaired the leak this morning and I'm waiting 24 hrs to pressurize it. 2" sch 40 pvc


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

24 hours????? That a little excessive I think.


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

Protech said:


> 24 hours????? That a little excessive I think.


 Thats the point!:yes:


----------



## leak1 (Mar 25, 2009)

i see red pex pipe sticking up-tm must of had ironranger helping on that job!:blink::blink:


----------



## Airgap (Dec 18, 2008)

Somtimes it may appear to be getting fresh air, but if there's gas down there heavier than air you'll never know till it's too late. I'm guilty of it too though:whistling2:


----------

